
Coronamap.it: our small and free contribution to keep community informed - dallefeste
Dear HN,
my name is Marco Dalle Feste and together with my colleague Daniele Nicassio, I’m an italian software developers smart working since the beginning of our company.<p>In this times of global crisis, we have decided to find a way to give our modest contribution doing what we do better: we developed and published the first version of our free service to share information about the spreading of COVID-19.<p>Given the severity and importance of the situation we focus on the reliability of data, and because of that every report we present in the application comes from verified official sources for every different geographic area.<p>For different reasons we have focused our efforts on Italy as the first central point for our application, at least at this moment: users can indeed use https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronamap.it to explore the contagion data updated to province (county) level in the italian country, or to national level for the other countries of the world. Our objective for the next days is to improve the granularity of the provided data using national and international sources for the main world countries, which are entering an increasing critical situation.<p>We care very much about the work we do and for this reason we hope this service will be useful to provide a uniform and clear information about the evolution of the disease.<p>We are contacting you to kindly ask if you are interested in publishing a story and help spreading awareness to the people in these difficult times.<p>Best regards,
Marco Dalle Feste and Daniele Nicassio
======
dallefeste
Here Is the direct link to the map:
[https://coronamap.it](https://coronamap.it)

